# Hungry Joker by Tabata Yuuki



## MysticBlade (Nov 14, 2012)

​
*Artist:	 Tabata Yuuki*
*Author:	 Tabata Yuuki*
*Genres:	 Action, Comedy, Shounen, Supernatural* 

*Description:* 


> Follows the adventures of a scientist Haiji and his assistant. One day the doctor is called to resolve a mystery about a glowing corpse. this corpse later transforms and then Haiji will have to defeat it and learn all about a mysterious black apple enabling someone to control gravity.



*Status:	 Ongoing 1 chapter* 
Ch.43
Ch.43

i really didn't expected chapter 1 to be so different from the one shot, the one shot was much better imo though chapter 1 wasn't so bad. 


so now it begins


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Nov 14, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Hitsugaya got a spin-off manga?


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 15, 2012)

the power concept is really interesting. if you drink the juice of said fruit, you acquire the complete knowledge of that element and if you eat said fruit you gain it's power. 

can someone else gain the power of universal gravity after haiji ate it? i wonder if the effects are short term or long term


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2012)

Ugh... That was terrible... I mean the art was beautiful and a lot better than the one shot. But the writing just wasn't good, and the characters were incredibly generic. Not to mention the MC just seems like a Mary Sue for the Mangaka's aspergers syndrome. I smell an early cancellation.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Hitsugaya got a spin-off manga?



Now that you mention it the main character has Hitsugaya's hair, seems to think like a young Aizen would, and has Shinji's ability


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 17, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Ugh... That was terrible... I mean the art was beautiful and a lot better than the one shot. But the writing just wasn't good, and the characters were incredibly generic. Not to mention the MC just seems like a Mary Sue for the Mangaka's aspergers syndrome. I smell an early cancellation.



The girl was annoying and a generic mary sue but the main characters, while bland, wasn't that generic. Yeah, the plot left a lot to be desired but i think this artist and maybe also this manga has potencial, unlike Takamahagara


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> The girl was annoying and a generic mary sue but the main characters, while bland, wasn't that generic. Yeah, the plot left a lot to be desired but i think this artist and maybe also this manga has potencial, unlike Takamahagara



Yeah I guess there's some potential with the concept and the art... But usually a manga starts out really good and gets shitty later on, not shitty and then gets better... It's just hard to be optimistic when so many series get cancelled in Jump nowadays and this is this kids first series as well.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 17, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Yeah I guess there's some potential with the concept and the art... But usually a manga starts out really good and gets shitty later on, not shitty and then gets better... It's just hard to be optimistic when so many series get cancelled in Jump nowadays and this is this kids first series as well.



It's because it's this kids first series that i have hopes for his future, as long as this manga failing doesn't make him quit shonen jump


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 17, 2012)

I think its better than the one shot but I'm still not liking the stories the artist is trying to do.

This whole thing with science just seems hard to pull off when in a "realistic" world when you are detracting from reality from the first chapter. This series is already headed into a science-religion fantasy world which has already been overplayed. He should have just placed this in the same type of setting as his one shot, even then it would have felt recycled.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> It's because it's this kids first series that i have hopes for his future, as long as this manga failing doesn't make him quit shonen jump



True, I really do like his art and his panelwork, and I think he has a lot of talent as a mangaka in the future, but just not with this series.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 17, 2012)

even though the one shot was better i'm still interested in how this story will go. the one shot was better because it had a lot more info, it was made to be just that, a one shot. the mangaka changed it for the better, he decided on a long running shonen series unlike the one shot if he had kept the same plot. 

at least wait for the first 10 chapters before judging it, imo it has potential to become something great.



> This series is already headed into a science-religion fantasy world which has already been overplayed.



the whole science-religion theme seems pretty well played. the mangaka probably didn't wanted to offend the religious readers will keeping science as a way to understand God's creation/universe/laws. he's probably using universal laws as abilities in the form of fruits God placed on earth.

drinking said fruit gives you knowledge (science) and eating it gives you power of that fruit (God). 

very interesting stuff.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 18, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> the whole science-religion theme seems pretty well played. the mangaka probably didn't wanted to offend the religious readers will keeping science as a way to understand God's creation/universe/laws. he's probably using universal laws as abilities in the form of fruits God placed on earth.
> 
> drinking said fruit gives you knowledge (science) and eating it gives you power of that fruit (God).
> 
> very interesting stuff.



I don't think you understand what I mean.

The apple is clearly an allusion to the tree of knowledge from the bible. Even the idea that eating the apple can make you stronger while drinking it gives you knowledge reminds of Roman Catholic transubstantiation.

Manga having religious allusions is cliche. Probably the most famous series that uses them heavily is Evangelion, which I myself have never watched or read. At this point I think it should be avoided unless you use it spairingly, such as particular instances. It doesn't matter how creative the author chooses to use them they are simply worn out.

If you must use some mythology as the base of your series do it like Magi and use more remote ones.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 18, 2012)

I like it. I like the art, the concept, and the main character. I do prefer the concept/story of the one shot better, but the current story still intrigues me. I'll keep up with this and I hope it gets serialized.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 18, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I hope it gets serialized.


But... It is serialized...


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 19, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't think you understand what I mean.



i'm just saying making it a science-religious manga was a good move. you got to remember here, this is serialized in weekly shonen jump. we've never seen any science-religious genre in weekly shonen jump which should be a new experience for it's audience. imo, i think it was a good move though time would tell.  



Stilzkin said:


> Manga having religious allusions is cliche.  At this point I think it should be avoided unless you use it spairingly, such as particular instances. It doesn't matter how creative the author chooses to use them they are simply worn out.



all we know is it's a apple science can't explain, science is more implied as being more important in this series. the God part is what gives you a feel of limitless possibilities.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> we've never seen any science-religious genre in weekly shonen jump which should be a new experience for it's audience


D. Gray Man says hi.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 19, 2012)

Nensense said:


> D. Gray Man says hi.



hurray, you've found one! want a cookie? 

i'm done arguing over this.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> hurray, you've found one! want a cookie?
> 
> i'm done arguing over this.



Dude, the fact is not only is this genre way overdone and overplayed but it's even been done in Jump as well.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 19, 2012)

really don't care if it has been done in jump or if it's overplayed. i'll still continue to read it, you can however stop posting here if you hate it so much. don't need people like you here driving away people from giving it a chance. you've already inputted your opinion, now you can leave.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2012)

MysticBlade said:


> really don't care if it has been done in jump or if it's overplayed. i'll still continue to read it, you can however stop posting here if you hate it so much. don't need people like you here driving away people from giving it a chance. you've already inputted your opinion, now you can leave.



I'm allowed to discuss series even if I don't like them. And I think I'm allowed to warn somebody if they are interested into getting into something (that will likely end up being based on the first chapter) very shitty.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 19, 2012)

^ awesome. stick around then.

the first chapter wasn't shitty, as good as the one shot? no, but definitely not shitty. should've known better not to respond to a guy of your reputation. 

oh well


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 19, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Except it was shitty and the one shot was shit as well, and if you knew anything about literature as an artform you'd understand why it was shit.



oook, you done?


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 19, 2012)

> Except it was shitty and the one shot was shit as well, and if you knew anything about literature as an artform you'd understand why it was shit.



............


----------



## Fiona (Nov 19, 2012)

So my roommate has been bugging me all weekend to give this a look and ive gotta say my feelings are very torn between REALLY liking it and REALLY not liking it. 

My likes? 

- I LOVE the character design. 

- I love the personalities of the characters and their interactions with each other

- The oddball sense of humor of the whole thing is great and made me smile and even laugh a few times

My Dislikes? 

- The writing is uneven, its very good at times and then at others its just...not as good, its hard for me to explain. 

- The characters and their personalities are great but i feel at times the writer overdoes it just to make a point about their character. 

- The dialogue can get very wordy and tedious at times, but thats prob just me. Im very picky.


But overall im def gonna follow it for now, so it def gets a passing grade for me


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2012)

Fiona said:


> So my roommate has been bugging me all weekend to give this a look and ive gotta say my feelings are very torn between REALLY liking it and REALLY not liking it.
> 
> My likes?
> 
> ...



How is it possible that we almost agree on something for once? What's wrong with me...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

nonsese kid spouting ignorant garbage, trying to appear intellectual elite. Check.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> nonsese kid spouting ignorant garbage, trying to appear intellectual elite. Check.



But I am an intellectual elite. And you of all people have no right to try and correct me so bug off.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll give it a try.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 21, 2012)

Chapter 2 is out.

Bleach 517



> can someone else gain the power of universal gravity after haiji ate it? i wonder if the effects are short term or long term



guess this chapter answered that question, though why don't he eat the entire thing? he's already a compatible candidate of eating it, using it in short bursts seems more dangerous, he should eat the entire thing unless he wants guys trying to steal it evey once in awhile. 



> I'll give it a try.



wise choice


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 21, 2012)

Eh... Once again I really like his art and his panelwork but his storytelling just isn't good... Not to mention that the MC is absolutely terrible as well... I'm definitley interested in what this mangaka can put out in the future as this is only his first work, but I really can't wait for this to get cancelled.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 21, 2012)

Not a good second chapter in my opinion, it was lacking in entertainment.

The character interaction should be funny or at least interesting if we are not going to get some thrilling action or a plot that manages to make us over look everything else.

Not seeing what everyone else does in his art. His female character looks like she belongs in a much more comedic series. There ar some artists that can get away with just about any story due to their artstyle, this guy is not one of them.


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 21, 2012)

> Not a good second chapter in my opinion



i agree, after the second chapter it's starting to feel less entertaining though i'll still continue to read it. hopefully the story picks up by the 10th chapter or it'd be getting the boot.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 21, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Not a good second chapter in my opinion, it was lacking in entertainment.
> 
> The character interaction should be funny or at least interesting if we are not going to get some thrilling action or a plot that manages to make us over look everything else.
> 
> Not seeing what everyone else does in his art. His female character looks like she belongs in a much more comedic series. There ar some artists that can get away with just about any story due to their artstyle, this guy is not one of them.



I don't think his art is enough to sell the series but it's somewhat unique and interesting and he has good panelwork as well. What I'm saying is that if he grows as a mangaka I would love to see him write a manga that's actually good with his art that has been improving over his career.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 21, 2012)

It hasn't been particularly good but i've been enjoying so far, if it doesn't get better by chapter 10 then it's going to get cancelled, hope the writer can in least do something creative with the powers or the fights will be boring


----------



## MysticBlade (Nov 22, 2012)

ForneverWorld's hungry joker review 2.

This 

a lot of people love hungry joker, i knew it.
look at those comments and likes.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 22, 2012)

The author really should have stuck with the plot from the one-shot, or tried better to merge that one with this. I like his art-style but if the story stays at this level of quality it will get canceled soon. It has potential but the author has to step it up.


----------



## Aqua (Nov 27, 2012)

Interesting things, but everything still isn't all cleared up, i hope it does or else it's probably getting a boot.I'm guessing he is going to go looking all around for these "Eurekas"


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 4, 2012)

It's out

Ch.53


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 10, 2012)

Chapter 5 is out

fight on par with Gin


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 10, 2012)

This sort of story gives me a headache for some reason. Reminds me of D.graymen.


----------



## Idol (Dec 13, 2012)

*Hungry Joker #06 Raw:*


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 19, 2012)

What happened? Did they stop translating this?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 19, 2012)

So I read the first 2 chapters and they were shit, has it picked up at all or is it still shit? Because I know there are occasionally stories that start off really bad and get good later on, and I did enjoy this guys art and paneling.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah, i already saw the RAW, but what about the translations?

@nensense   Nah, i didn't get very good yet but i was quite interested in knowing what's going to happen next.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 25, 2012)

So, i guess they stoped translating this, fear that the next chapters will only get translated if the manga goes past 30 or 50 chapters


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> So, i guess they stoped translating this, fear that the next chapters will only get translated if the manga goes past 30 or 50 chapters



Can you really blame them though? With how pretty much every new series gets cancelled in Jump nowadays regardless of quality and with how bad this series is (I'd it's almost as bad as Takamgahara... Okay not almost as Takamagahara was just beyond bad, but this still isn't good) it's almost guaranteed cancellation so I doubt translators would work on it when they pretty much know it will be cancelled. Not to mention translators (well at least me when I did my own shitty translations for fun) translate what THEY want to to read, and if they don't want to read Hungry Joker because of it's quality then there is no need to translate it.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 27, 2012)

Chapter 6

Link removed


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 26, 2013)

10 chapter in and I feel the characters are still pretty bland and boring.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jan 26, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> 10 chapter in and I feel the characters are still pretty bland and boring.



Yup, him and the Pythagorean hammer guy seem like forced attempts at creating likeable shonen characters.


----------



## rajin (Feb 1, 2013)

*Hungry Joker 11 Raw*


*Footstool *


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 7, 2013)

*Hungry joker Chapter 12:*

here


The one thing that I do like about this manga is the lab coats. Vivienne's ability is pretty cool too (Its basically Mr.1's ability from OP).


----------



## Imagine (Feb 16, 2013)

What would be the best part about this manga so far?


----------



## Magician (Feb 16, 2013)

Imagine said:


> What would be the best part about this manga so far?



It's still pretty "meh" to me so far, but it has potential.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 17, 2013)

chapter 13:
Link removed

Best part would have to be the character designs and art. The story so far has nothing compelling going for it and the characters all seem a little forced.


----------



## Magician (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like the manga's ending pretty soon 

At least the first 3 chapters were good, the rest just went downhill for me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 8, 2013)

Imagine said:


> What would be the best part about this manga so far?



The art and the panelwork are VERY good imo, it's just sad that the plot, writing, and characters themselves are so incredibly god-awful. I'd love to see this mangaka come back in the future as just an artist paired with an author.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 22, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> The art and the panelwork are VERY good imo, it's just sad that the plot, writing, and characters themselves are so incredibly god-awful. I'd love to see this mangaka come back in the future as just an artist paired with an author.



He does have some good concepts, but he really needs to polish his writing.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 22, 2013)

hungry joker is beast for making lots of historical scientist references in it but i rate shokugeki over hungry joker. at least assistant is proactive and not much of a damsel. oh and traps are lol.


----------



## rajin (Apr 5, 2013)

*Hungry Joker 20 Raw *
*Look at yammy's *


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Apr 24, 2013)

I actually like the concept and the writing. I hope it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## rajin (Apr 25, 2013)

*Hungry Joker 23 Raw *
*The End *


----------



## Kaido (May 7, 2013)

AAANNND it's canceled.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 7, 2013)

Could have sworn the last chapter was the finale.


----------



## Thor (May 12, 2013)

Damn it got cancelled??


----------

